# Custom tank finsihed



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

My first custom tank is done I should have final pics soon. Just ordered the broms.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

What the silver part on top? Is it plexi for fans and sprayers?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Stainless steal mesh 60x60 per inch:











hicksonj said:


> What the silver part on top? Is it plexi for fans and sprayers?


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

Sweet! That's a great idea. I hope its stainless  What's going in there?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

2 vents as soon as I can get the broms. They are in a critter keeper right now. I have plans to build 3 mroe tanks just like it, just a matter of ordering the glass. This was a test to see if it would come out the way I wanted. So far I am very pleased.



hicksonj said:


> Sweet! That's a great idea. I hope its stainless  What's going in there?


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

Looks great! I wish I had some more room to do something like that.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a rack that I am hoping will last me a good time, but if not, then I might have to find a way to heat the basement better.



MarkJ said:


> Looks great! I wish I had some more room to do something like that.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*great tank*

I really like the tank, looks very professional. You should go the whole 9 and get them fitted with drains and misters.  What are the dimensions? The placemtn of the screening should keep the front clear for viewing, a very good idea. I don't think you'll be able to stop at 3 more tanks, come on... who really can  .


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: great tank*

Thanks, I see no need for drians for misters, I hand mist my tanks, and don't see that changing. Have to get in the tanks anyways to feed them, whats a couple squirts with the sprayer at the same time?

The screen was palced just for that very reason. I am hoping it is enough, without running fans.

I already have 5 tanks, this will be 6, and I can see a lot more in the near future. I could get 12 on my stand like this one all a matter of time.

It is 14 deep, 11 wide, and 18 high. Mainly for thumbs, 2 vents will be going in this one, then I have 4 more imitators lined up for the next one. Then i'm on a waiting list for retics, and some pumilios. If IAD is as good as I hear who knows what I will bring home....



jbeetle said:


> I really like the tank, looks very professional. You should go the whole 9 and get them fitted with drains and misters.  What are the dimensions? The placemtn of the screening should keep the front clear for viewing, a very good idea. I don't think you'll be able to stop at 3 more tanks, come on... who really can  .


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I also hand mist, but I may be expanding bigtime in the future... so I am trying to think of ways I can make tanks that would be ok for now, but would also be good if I did change over to a more hightech automated system. 

The dimensions sound close to those of a 15 high, which is what I use for my thumbs. Vents are cool. Do you know if you have a pair? Also, did your imitators every turn out to be a pair or is the one still not letting you know it's sex lol? Pumilio and retics are awesome frogs! Where are you getting your broms from? What kind of background are you gonna use? Make sure to post more pics when you get it planted up.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I just do not trust the timmers on a misting system. One bad timmer and all your frogs are dead. Not as big of a deal with the lights. 

The vents are very young, no way of telling if they are a pair, but I hope to get a couple more soon.

I have no idea what my imitators are up to, I still only think one is calling. I have not had any eggs or any thing, so who knows. I might try to get a couple more of that type (blue legs). I'm on a list for 4 more but with green legs.

I am getting my broms from Custom Ecos, I have good luck with them and he has nice prices. I am using styrofoam, and weldbond/eco earth for the background. It is drying right now, and should be ready to go when the broms get here. I have leca, and small gravel ready to go, so should be setup rather quick. Then its a matter of testing the humidity for a couple days. I will post some pics when its ready to go.



jbeetle said:


> I also hand mist, but I may be expanding bigtime in the future... so I am trying to think of ways I can make tanks that would be ok for now, but would also be good if I did change over to a more hightech automated system.
> 
> The dimensions sound close to those of a 15 high, which is what I use for my thumbs. Vents are cool. Do you know if you have a pair? Also, did your imitators every turn out to be a pair or is the one still not letting you know it's sex lol? Pumilio and retics are awesome frogs! Where are you getting your broms from? What kind of background are you gonna use? Make sure to post more pics when you get it planted up.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Good point about the misting system, and that would be a horrible error. But there are specific programs that you would use to run the system via a computer, so it should be all right. All the really big breeders have mysting systems, so I would think you could do it... but it is only needed if you go bigtime  .

Imitators are great at hiding eggs, so don't be too surprised if you see a baby hoping around one day. Which line are the "blue legged" ones? 

Can't go wrong with Alex of Custom Ecos. His prices are great, plants great, and he is a really nice guy. Where did you get the weldbond from? I couldn't find it around me. Can't wait to see the finished terrarium.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

*Mesh*

Nice Kyle,
So where did you end up getting the stainless steel mesh, and how much did it cost? I have been tossing around the idea to add a vented section in the tops of my tanks to allow UV light in.
I hear your concerns about the misting sytem timer, I normally use a 3/4" pipe to drain my tanks and I don't think the nozzle could even begin to allow more flow than the drain, unless it got really cloged. Sometimes when I try to get some frogs breeding I want to mist 3-5 times a day it is only possible for me with a misting unit. 

Looks good! Glad to see someone else making custom tanks.
Benjamin Green


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Mesh*

I got it here: 60x60 wire mesh, stainless steal.
http://www.mcmaster.com/

At least the 1st 4 will not have a misting system. Thats not to say I will never use one. If I ever do any amount of breeding I will be getting one. Drilling glass is just a pain.

Thanks for the comments, I think I willbe making a lot more of my tanks in the future. I really like how it came out and the cost was not too bad, with 1/4 inch glass too.



Bgreen said:


> Nice Kyle,
> So where did you end up getting the stainless steel mesh, and how much did it cost? I have been tossing around the idea to add a vented section in the tops of my tanks to allow UV light in.
> I hear your concerns about the misting sytem timer, I normally use a 3/4" pipe to drain my tanks and I don't think the nozzle could even begin to allow more flow than the drain, unless it got really cloged. Sometimes when I try to get some frogs breeding I want to mist 3-5 times a day it is only possible for me with a misting unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*background in*

Ok I got the background in, and dry. Just a matter of the substrate, and the plants.
I have a couple small spots to cover, but nothing big. Just a thing I noticed on my second use of weldbond is that it dries much better if put on wet. I had much better luck this time, and it dried much faster, but I still plan to let it sit for a couple more days.

It is also hard to tell but it is not flat, but has a small bump that should allow me to put broms off to each side.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a solution for malfunctioning timers on a misting system--my misting system is set up to use a 1 gallon reservoir, and my false bottom is set high enough to hold that much. Besides, your frogs have plenty of height there to get out of the water in a 15 high.

I have my mister run 2x per day at 1 minute each (with 2 misting nozzles). I like the results so far.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ya there are ways, but for the inital 4 its not needed. I may rethink it, but I have had good luck with hand misting. It all depends if I go for 12 or not, we will see.



Homer said:


> I have a solution for malfunctioning timers on a misting system--my misting system is set up to use a 1 gallon reservoir, and my false bottom is set high enough to hold that much. Besides, your frogs have plenty of height there to get out of the water in a 15 high.
> 
> I have my mister run 2x per day at 1 minute each (with 2 misting nozzles). I like the results so far.


----------



## john_159 (Feb 18, 2004)

*hey kyle...*

I got some questions. I saw your pic gallery, which is very nice, and i was wondering if you simply place your moss directly on to the rocks (like in your imitator tank) and if the moss does well like this. and it looks as though you plant your broms in the rocks, which i know you dont, right? my question is what you actually place around the roots of your broms, since there is a lack of soil.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: hey kyle...*

Yup moss on rocks, and broms in rocks. Both have worked great for me. To be honest I have better luck with moss on rocks than on soil. I have have very good luck with moss on rocks. It also offers good drainage. 



john_159 said:


> I got some questions. I saw your pic gallery, which is very nice, and i was wondering if you simply place your moss directly on to the rocks (like in your imitator tank) and if the moss does well like this. and it looks as though you plant your broms in the rocks, which i know you dont, right? my question is what you actually place around the roots of your broms, since there is a lack of soil.


----------



## john_159 (Feb 18, 2004)

but the roots of the broms dont go below the water line right?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Yes they are not below the water line. Thats not to say they may not grow down into the water, but no way for me to tell. I have very good luck with gravel and plants, it seems to not keep them as wet as dirt, which is such a humidy tanks seems to be soaking wet.



john_159 said:


> but the roots of the broms dont go below the water line right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

The tank looks Great Kyle. Im running into trouble getting some one to drill drains into my tanks. I got a brand new 20gal and an old 40 gal and ordered a Misting sys. I call glass places up and it goes like this...

Me: Hello, do you guys drill glass?
Glass Shop: Sure do!

Me: How much? 
Glass shop: Depends on the glass what kind and how thick?

Me: its a fish aquarium!
Glass shop: Click!!!

Me: hello? hello? :roll: 

That or they just say no or dont wish to try it.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Beriss said:


> The tank looks Great Kyle. Im running into trouble getting some one to drill drains into my tanks. I got a brand new 20gal and an old 40 gal and ordered a Misting sys. I call glass places up and it goes like this...
> 
> Me: Hello, do you guys drill glass?
> Glass Shop: Sure do!
> ...


Well, i dont blame them really. Its because the glass may be tempered. If they do try and cut the aquarium glass for you, there is no guarantee it will be sucessful, and may ruin your tank. Im not sure, but i think mostly the bottom is tempered.

Anyone else want to chime in?

M.N


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah Im now trying to track down a guy who a few pet stores says might be able to do it. I know salt water tanks have holes in the back but most of them are acylic i think. I might just take my drimual(sp) to them and see if i can get lucky. I have drilled glass for other reason and had no problem but my tanks cost too much to act as test projects. im thinking maybe run a powerhead pump have it on a timer to siphon out the water.... at the same rate as the misting???? hmmm... :?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Tempered glass*

Once you begin getting to the larger sizes, the bottom glass is tempered. I think it begins at or above the 29 gallon size. Anything below that you shouldn't have too much trouble cutting yourself (if you purchase the proper drill bit) or having someone do it for you.

Melis


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

Found him and he wants 100 bucks per hole. I think I might just install a powerhead and have the water siphon out and a set rate into a bucket. power heads are always on sale for about 15-30 bucks which i can afford.
I think i can make a new drain sys. :shock:


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've gotten holes drilled in the past for $5 a hole. That is just ridiculous.

s


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2004)

yeah but most hardware places and glass shops dont want to mess with that tempred glass. The Aquarium place is use to doing holes and drain sys for big saltwater tanks and my small 20gal and 40gal get the same prices I guess.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Why do you need to drill the aquarium. And where do you need it.

For a Bulkhead? Drainage hole? 

M.N


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Here is my advice! Save some money do not drill them and do not get a misting system. Its really overkill, and uneeded. I have not drilled any of my tankes, and have no issues. I still need to add water to my pools rather than take any out. 

Just my 2 cents.



Beriss said:


> The tank looks Great Kyle. Im running into trouble getting some one to drill drains into my tanks. I got a brand new 20gal and an old 40 gal and ordered a Misting sys. I call glass places up and it goes like this...
> 
> Me: Hello, do you guys drill glass?
> Glass Shop: Sure do!
> ...


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I don't really understand the whole fascination with drilled tanks, either, Kyle. I have a misting system hooked up to a 15 gallon tall outfitted with a false bottom. The mister comes on twice per day with 2 misting nozzles, and has been set up for about 2 months now. Just now I have maybe 1/4" of water in the bottom.

I personally wouldn't drill tanks unless I was going to set up a rack system. I just like using the false bottoms with a pump in the reservoir area. But everyone has their preferences. That's the great thing about this hobby. Nonetheless, $100 per hole is highway robbery. :?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm not even drilling my racked tanks, but thought about it. It only takes a few mins to mist the tanks and feed the frogs.




Homer said:


> I don't really understand the whole fascination with drilled tanks, either, Kyle. I have a misting system hooked up to a 15 gallon tall outfitted with a false bottom. The mister comes on twice per day with 2 misting nozzles, and has been set up for about 2 months now. Just now I have maybe 1/4" of water in the bottom.
> 
> I personally wouldn't drill tanks unless I was going to set up a rack system. I just like using the false bottoms with a pump in the reservoir area. But everyone has their preferences. That's the great thing about this hobby. Nonetheless, $100 per hole is highway robbery. :?


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Yeah, Kyle . . . 3 tanks isn't bad. But what are you going to do with your baker's dozen you'll have in 3 years? :wink:


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I know its in the back up my head... If I do a misting system I will put it on a switch and not a timer. That way it is still manual. The tanks will be setup to handle a misting system, but will not have drains. So I will not trust a timer. 

Also what do you mean 3 years... At this rate should be by end of summer... I'm so so very sad.... 



Homer said:


> Yeah, Kyle . . . 3 tanks isn't bad. But what are you going to do with your baker's dozen you'll have in 3 years? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

If anyone wants thier tank drill, I will do it for free. It is cert easy and I don't understand the big fuss in it. I have made a web page to help peole with the process. http://thechocohut.homestead.com/DIY_DrillingGlass.html
The main thing you have to remember is *Don't push down* while drilling. You will ruin your bit and break the tank. You also can't just run the drill at full speed, you have to slow down. 

I only drill one hole for a misting nozzle and then I drill a hole in the front plexi for a drain. I will try and get a few picture of it soon. If you haven't seen my tanks go here: http://thechocohut.homestead.com/DIY_20gal_Vert.html

When you get more tanks set up (over 10) you will start to see the need for both the mister and drain.

Benjamin


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Ben's site is great! I followed his directions for drilling and went to town. It is addictive and I started drilling all kinds of things and couldn't stop. Actually, I drilled 1.25" drain holes and 10mm misting holes in both 10 and 20 gallon highs.


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

If you really like to drill, I have 10, 18 gallon tanks that need to be drilled for drains.
TQ


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Kyle,

Did you make more of these tanks? How did you silicone the pieces of glass together? Did you use some kind of guide? What thickness of glass? What type of glass configuration did you use (i.e., did you silicone all 4 sides to the top of the bottom piece)? Just curioous...thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

That was a great project! The tank looks great Kyle!! Please keep us updated with a picture of the tank & the frogs in their new home!!!

Roger


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

check them out on my site, there are a number of pictures of them.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Are you still making them? Or are you doing the whole FCA tank thing?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I have been doing 10gal verts as they are a bit cheaper. Those are on the site also.



dmartin72 said:


> Are you still making them? Or are you doing the whole FCA tank thing?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

Kyle1745


> check them out on my site, there are a number of pictures of them.


Thanks....will do so!!

Roger


----------

